# Scale figures and buildings



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm starting to look for figures and buildings. At this point I'm looking at Piko Kits for a quick start but I'm a bit confused. The Piko boxes show figures with the buildings but after looking at the figures they appear to be Presier figures which are listed as being 1:22.5 rather than 1:24. Piko doesn't sell figures so I'm a bit confused. Looking for some feedback from folks that have experience with both types of items.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan

I have found that 1:22.5/24 buildings have served me well, whether I'm running 1:20.3, 1:22.5/24, or 1:29. They are in the background, they might be a little small or large, but in the long run it hasn't been a problem. 

For buildings, measure the height of the main door. If it scales to about 6.5 to 7' high, it will be suitable.


Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think most buildings are 1:22.5 from European sources like Piko and Pola etc. AristoCraft buildings maybe 1:24 perhaps. I'm not sure, I don't have any. 
It all depends on interpretation, for instance refer to the items below. 

Piko Grizzly Flats station building doorways are 4-1/8" high.
Piko European double engine shed (human) doorway is 4-1/4" high.
Pola Silverton station doorways are a little less at 3-7/8" high.
Pola water mill doorway is also 3-7/8".

They are all big enough to look OK in 1:20.3, then being close to a standard door height although in reality they would be larger than standard doors for these types of buildings. All these buildings are quite large, especially indoors.
I hope this gives you some scale to what may be typical for each manufacturer.

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains running past a station that is too small or large are not a big deal. If you want to park a train next to the station, put it on a siding one track away from the building and run the the through train between it and the station. 

Buildings away from the track/trains are less important. There the vehicles and people set the scene. They just have to match.

I have a Mesa Verde type cave dwelling that is an unknown scale, O/HO, it is at a corner away from every thing except the train that passes by. As part of the scene with a forced perspective it works. It is not to scale, but I like it.

Trackside structures may be more important, but things away from the actual rolling stock, give you a lot more to work with.

Chuck

Don't get hung up on exact scale everywhere, artists make very 3 dimensional pictures all the time on a two dimensional canvis.

Create scenes that are self contained, scale be damned in some scenes!!!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

The Presier figures come in several scales. The ones i have are all (around) 1:22.5, but they also make 1:32 scale figures. Before I knew this, I ordered a set off eBay that didn't specify the size and it was 1:32 and noticeably out of scale with the 1:22.5 buildings and other figures on my layout.

You probably already know this but the Presier figures are of outstanding quality. If you order the unpainted/kit figures, they're a bit cheaper, but still quite nice. For areas far from viewers, inside of buildings, or inside passenger cars, the cheap Chinese figures will do. But if you have places where the figures are close to where people will be looking at your layout, the Presier figures can't be beat.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Full Scale Human figures come in a rather large random size...
One size does not fit all...
Many Sizes make a community!
We by design range from less than 5 ft tall .. to well upwards of 6.5 ft tall...just in the full sized Adult group...kids vary even more...
All scales should play well together..add paint and enjoy!

Bring life to the West!!


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the good info. and advice on placement. Some of the figures I do have are Just Plain Folks, Woodlands and LGB Engineers. I have the Piko catalog so I'll find a good saloon building and appropriate figures so there will be someplace to drink during the next Steam Up.  Large town will be near the mesquite tree and easily viewed from 3 sides. Need to put in the track for that area next along with a couple of switches to local ranches.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Fyrekop;

Don't overlook the "action" figures at craft, toy, and hobby shops. Some will work; others not so much. I have seen farmers, construction workers, and policemen in the bins at the craft store. Cake decorating stores are another source for unique figures. (Such as children's sports teams.) The figures below would be in the "not so much" category for most folks. However, since my railroad is set in Middle Earth - Works for me!





















Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

Something to look at. https://www.etsy.com/shop/LittlePlasticPeople

These are mine. Thanks James


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan

I have the Piko Saloon and it is a very nice building and would fit into any western setting.










I also like their Adobe Buildings.

Chuck


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

the figures 1:22 or 1:24 are close enough as to simply be the difference in a medium height or taller person.

preiser figures are initially , imho, rather expensive. I have found however, that not only are the regular versions beautifully painted, but between time and paint, filing flash etc. in the long run are almost bargain. slowly collected, they are the best, imho, if you cant paint very well. 

I have bought the unpainted Chinese versions on ebay. Simply, they are terrible. no detail. so small as to be suitable imho only inside a building or coach, or, as smallish teens. not to mention multiples of not so great poses.

My thought on piko buildings: they can be a bit sparse or sterile, imho. especially compared to POLA buildings, which have become more scarce and expensive.

I find that piko buildings, or at least some, benefit a great deal from some careful painting and weathering, as well as added details, perhaps a window or flower box, overhead porch light, awnings, advertising posters, downspouts, new roof material, such as corrugation or shingles, etc. You may find that some of the piko windows and doors are rather small for scale. as noted, don't sweat it, make up your own scene vignettes.

I find that some 1:12 white metal dollhouse castings are superb and cheap, things like a watering can, garden bird bath, tools, miners style lanterns, paint cans, tools, stone garden items , terra cotta pots, and other do dads. even though scale can be a bit large, often these fits really well. I take a figure in my pocket just to get a sense of proportion. 

heres a couple-a pola station with a cupola I added, found at the doll house store, along with pots, stone garden bench, and white wicker doll house furniture and stained glass hanging lamp in sun room-along with a a preiser old lady seated inside




















These details can add life to Piko. otherwise, imho, some building look rather modular, as they are indeed. The griz flats station, large US water tank, and brick US style building are great, as are the previously mentioned adobe buildings. The latter are really robust, unique in G scale, and imho very boxy but are transformed by details, such as wall mounted water basins, antlers over the doors, caraway seeds painted red on a thread to look like chili peppers, a Mexican ad or two on the walls, perogola, wall sconces, courtyard fountain, a Madonna statue, etc. all stuff ive made or found at doll house stores.

different figures from different companies and scales 
that mastiff to the far left....is about right believe it or not, as mine indeed do come to my waist and weigh more than I do. That fellow with the pipe near the dog and child is 1:24 on the left, and the conductor with the watch to the right is bachman, possibly 1:22- center 4 are priesers-you can mix and match, and better when not so closely grouped


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

these are all 1:20 (FROM OZARK MINIATURES) with the exception of the one prieser bindle stiff with satchel tipping the brim of his hat.
I can barely tell a difference.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

presier and lgb 1:22 figures, on a 1:20 railroad station bench I think, in a 1:24 structure, (as is the above freight depot pic)


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

hugely oversized doll house kick knacks on work table alongside a 1:24 line shanty-looks fine until I point it out....LOL-that must be a quart of coke


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

heres a 1:24 car, with a 1:24 building with 1:12 cans, and 1:22 crates and pumpkins and a 1:24 guy in his road side fruitstand.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if these are in the "not so much" category but like Dave's Middle-Earth characters, they work for me.



















Best,
TJ


----------

